# The trail up Misery Ridge



## TMorrow (Sep 2, 2017)

View attachment 146208


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2017)

Absolutely outstanding!  Nominated for POTM.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 2, 2017)

Beautiful scene. Well deserving of the nomination.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 2, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Peeb (Sep 2, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Absolutely outstanding!  Nominated for POTM.


That's kicking it off with a bang!  Nice start for the POTM collection.


----------



## scotts2014se (Sep 2, 2017)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## WesternGuy (Sep 2, 2017)

Lovely image - I support the nomination.

WesternGuy


----------



## fishing4sanity (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow ............ I mean just wow, beautiful photo! If I ever get a shot like that there's gonna be a print shop getting an order for a damn big print.


----------



## baturn (Sep 3, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 3, 2017)

Wow, just great and very deserving of the nomination. I look at this and I time travel back to the days of the old west, on the back of a horse gazing out over the valley below.


----------



## TMorrow (Sep 3, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Absolutely outstanding!  Nominated for POTM.



Thank you very much Tirediron. I'm very honored to even be nominated.


----------



## TMorrow (Sep 3, 2017)

,,,


----------



## MLCIII (Sep 4, 2017)

That's unreal.


----------



## weepete (Sep 4, 2017)

Superb shot!


----------



## TMorrow (Sep 5, 2017)

o


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 8, 2017)

That sky and mountain range is incredible!


----------



## Max Compose (Sep 8, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2017)

Composition, light, details, exposure, beauty!  This photo has it all.


----------



## TMorrow (Sep 9, 2017)

[QUOTEible![/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="Max Compose, post: 3797240, member

[QUOTE="SquarePeg, post: 37972


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 10, 2017)

Holy crap! I missed this one.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 10, 2017)

I saw that shot and first thing that came to mind was "trail to Mordor".

Fine shot!


----------



## the_mechanic (Sep 11, 2017)

Wow, the shot is absolutely crazy! Looks like a painting.
Bravo!

Where is the place?


----------



## TMorrow (Sep 11, 2017)

[QUOTE="jcdeboever, post: 3797680, member: 2
[QUOTE="benhasajeep, post: 3797884, mMordor".

Fine shot![/QUOTE]

[QUOTEOregon.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 11, 2017)

!!!!!!


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2017)

the_mechanic said:


> Wow, the shot is absolutely crazy! Looks like a painting.
> Bravo!
> 
> Where is the place?



Funny, the first thought I had was that it is very reminiscent of 19th-century painters of the American West. The quality of the light especially harkens back to that artistic style. 

It's a beautiful shot.

Alfred Bierstadt: Alfred Bierstadt - Google Search

Thomas Moran: Thomas Moran - Google Search


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 15, 2017)

Amazing and Painterly and Amazing and Well Done ... and you had best print this wall sized and toss it up in your living room. Great light quality, great capture.  What lens and camera?  How much did you do in post?


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 15, 2017)

I showed this to people at work.  And they all agree it's a very good picture.  Should make sure this is copyrighted and put it up for sale!


----------



## enezdez (Sep 16, 2017)

Sublime!


----------



## crimbfighter (Sep 16, 2017)

I imagine this is what landscapes will look like on Mars some day. Less the trees, of course. It goes beyond "great shot." Its a really nice piece of art!


----------



## TMorrow (Sep 17, 2017)

limr said:


> the_mechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the shot is absolutely crazy! Looks like a painting.
> ...



Thank you Limr.  The scene was reminiscent of 19th century paintings and so I went with that.  I added to the drama where I could all the while trying not to go overboard with it. I'm glad that came through.




Gary A. said:


> Amazing and Painterly and Amazing and Well Done ... and you had best print this wall sized and toss it up in your living room. Great light quality, great capture.  What lens and camera?  How much did you do in post?



Thank you Gary. In post I did swap the sky as the original was more of a blob than clouds. Then most of what I did was dodging and burning. I tried to keep the colors as true as possible, there was a lot of smoke in the air from forest fires that cast an orange light on the scene.

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D
Lens: EF28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 USM
Image Date: 2017-08-02 19:09:46 +0000
Focal Length: 28mm
Aperture: ƒ/8.0
Exposure Time: 0.0080 s (1/125)
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Partial
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Manual
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Software: Adobe Photoshop Elements 11.0 Windows


----------



## TMorrow (Sep 17, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I showed this to people at work.  And they all agree it's a very good picture.  Should make sure this is copyrighted and put it up for sale!





enezdez said:


> Sublime!





crimbfighter said:


> I imagine this is what landscapes will look like on Mars some day. Less the trees, of course. It goes beyond "great shot." Its a really nice piece of art!



Thank you all!


----------

